# Your city's stock exchange



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

What's your city's stock exchange? That is if you have one 

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Not my city, but here is the heavily-fortified *NYSE* :










*AMEX*


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Chicago



The old one was much nicer :


It was torn down, but the arch from the entrance remains:


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

For London, it used to be the grey concrete midrise to the left of Tower 42:















However, that building is undergoing major renovation and a reclad. The Stock Exchange has now moved to Paternoster Square which lies immediately adjacent to St Paul's Cathedral.

Paternoster Square used to be a load of concrete buildings from the 1960s (the area was heavily bombed during the war), but these were torn down in the last few years and replaced with modern buildings and a new public square:


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Warsaw Stock Exchange (GPW) - new building built in 2000.




























In years 1991-2000 GPW was in former Central Communist Committee building


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

berlin


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

That Berlin building looks ugly yet beautiful at the same time - if you know what I mean...


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

The blue glass building in the middle is *Lisbon's* stock exchange:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vienna:


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Madrid:


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

The TSX - Toronto stock exchange. One of the world's largest...










Old building - now the design xchange









New building - exchange tower


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

One more of the *Toronto Stock Exchange*


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Elliot Moose is on the loose.... 
Toronto


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Frankfurt am Main


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg's stock exchange was founded in 1558, was therefore the first in Germany and the fourth in Europe. But it has only regional significance although Hamburg is Germany's second most important financial market place (after a wiiiide gap behind Frankfurt). The stock exchanges of Hamburg and Hanover merged in 1999. The stock exchange is located directly behind the town hall and shares the building with Hamburg's chamber of commerce.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Bourse de Paris (Paris Stock Exchange)


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Here is Bombay Stock Exchange, the oldest in Asia



















Photo by chronicsurfer

The beauty and the beast.


----------



## Illadelph (Dec 3, 2005)

Philadelphia Stock Exchange 1790 - Oldest in U.S.A.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

When was that particular building built? That couldn't be the original building, or was it remodeled?


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Well, he's referring to the institution as being the oldest in the U.S.A.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

NEw York


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

^ Not only the "mother" of them all, but also the best looking, IMO.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

^Yeah, I'm jealous. Ours certainly can't compete with the likes of that beauty, or even most of the structures in here. Philly's has gotta be my favorite.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

What I find weird is that some Americans, particularly Chicago-ains and New Yorkers refer to Hong Kong's Symphony of Lights as 'tacky'. 

Nothing like hypocrisy eh?

Personally, I think it looks beautiful (both the SoL and the NYSE)


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

WANCH said:


> *Hong Kong*


How in hell is this tacky?!?!


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

lol. "tacky" is so friggin subjective. From one I understand, the reason Chicago innovated the skyscraper first was because conservative New York thought that they would be tacky. (eh, that could just be urban legend, though)

So, once upon a time, that which is Manhattan would have been considered in horribly bad taste. 

Personally, I think HK is beautiful. That being said, I like the classical design better for a stock exchange.


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

*Copenhagen Old Stock Exchange*
Built by King Christian IV in 1619 and thereby one of the oldest in the world.


Copenhagen Old Stock Exchange on the left, Parliament in the center









Aerial


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

UrbanSophist said:


> lol. "tacky" is so friggin subjective. From one I understand, the reason Chicago innovated the skyscraper first was because conservative New York thought that they would be tacky. (eh, that could just be urban legend, though)
> 
> So, once upon a time, that which is Manhattan would have been considered in horribly bad taste.
> 
> Personally, I think HK is beautiful. That being said, I like the classical design better for a stock exchange.


I believe the comment was directed towards the flag lighting at the NYSE vs. the colours on HK's neon skyscrapers at night.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> I believe the comment was directed towards the flag lighting at the NYSE vs. the colours on HK's neon skyscrapers at night.


ha. yeah, i reread it.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Floor of the Chicago Mercantile Exchange, I believe:


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Milan has Italy's largest stock exchange, which is hosted in this palace built in 1931 in the city center (sorry for the shade on the picture):



Here is the Palazzo della Borsa of my town: Trieste, Italy










This building was inaugurated in 1806 and now hosts the Chamber of Commerce of Trieste, while the stock exchange went to the corner building next to it in 1928:


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> Paternoster Square used to be a load of concrete buildings from the 1960s (the area was heavily bombed during the war), but these were torn down in the last few years and replaced with modern buildings and a new public square:...


I love Paternoster Square ! So, when will the LSE move back to its original building ?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Palazzo della Borsa is gorgeous.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

^^ I like it too, I used to live just across the square from it


----------



## BostonSkyGuy (Feb 24, 2006)

_*Boston*_


----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

Mexico City:

BMV building


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Zürich


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Jakarta


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

NY


----------

